# Jeffs Rub Question



## cracker1397 (Dec 31, 2014)

This may be a dumb question but I received Jeffs Rub as a gift this Christmas from my sister and she gave me 3 different recipes.  2 of them were rubs and one was the BBQ sauce.  Which of the 2 rubs is the one everyone refers to as "Jeffs Rub."  Is it the "Jeffs Naked Rib Rub" or "Jeffs Texas Style Rub"?  Also which type of meats would you use the two different rubs on?


----------



## themule69 (Dec 31, 2014)

cracker1397 said:


> This may be a dumb question but I received Jeffs Rub as a gift this Christmas from my sister and she gave me 3 different recipes.  2 of them were rubs and one was the BBQ sauce.  Which of the 2 rubs is the one everyone refers to as "Jeffs Rub."  Is it the "Jeffs Naked Rib Rub" or "Jeffs Texas Style Rub"?  Also which type of meats would you use the two different rubs on?


The "NAKED RIB RUB" is what most are refering to. That is because it came out first.You can use them on about any meat or veggie.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks.  Thats what I needed to know.


----------

